

Google Code Project Hosting finally gets a redesign - antimatter15
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/12/fresh-look-for-google-project-hosting.html

======
riobard
Quick poll: any reason to stick with Google Code instead of moving to GitHub?

~~~
zaphar
If you want mercurial or svn support then google code is an option where
Github would not be.

Google Code also is more project centric. Which for some people/projects is a
better fit.

Google Code's Issue tracker is better than many of the others out there in my
opinion.

DISCLAIMER: I am an engineer on the team responsible for Google Code Hosting.

~~~
pjhyett
That's not really true. We support svn[1] and mercurial[2].

1\. <https://github.com/blog/644-subversion-write-support> 2\. <http://hg-
git.github.com>

